# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 03/2013



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. Februar 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu ***VORSCHAU** PCGH 03/2013 ab 6.2.: Spielen in XXL, OC-Wakü-PC, 70 CPUs im Megatest, Vollversion Arcania Gothic 4*

					PCGH 03/2013 bald am Kiosk oder als PDF-Download: Die neue Ausgabe 03/2013 von PC Games Hardware ist ab dem 6. Februar im Handel und bietet mit Arcania Gothic 4 eine Top-Spielevollversion. Titelthema ist das Special XXL-Gaming - Spielen am HDTV und in 4K-/Ultra-HD-Auflösung wird auf mehr als zehn Seiten präsentiert. Der UEFI-Tuning-Guide für Gigabyte-Boards und der Mega-Test von 70 CPUs runden das Print-Paket ab. Auf der Heft-DVD finden Sie neben der VollversionGothic 4 - Arcania acht Video-Artikel mit mehr als einer Stunde Laufzeit.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. Februar 2013)

Der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 03/2013 ist ab    sofort   online. Die neue "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab dem 6. Februar 2013 am Kiosk. Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware   teilweise einige   Werktage früher. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games Hardware  03/2013 in   diesen Thread. Die Redaktion versucht hier, auf Fragen und     Anregungen  möglichst schnell zu antworten.

Alle Infos zur PCGH 03/2013 sind auf der Webseite zu finden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. Februar 2013)

Die Themen klingen gut, ich freu mich auf das Heft... hoffentlich ist es morgen schon da


----------



## nobbi77 (2. Februar 2013)

Heute gekommen (ABO) und es fesselt! Eine der besten Ausgaben der letzten Monate!
Eine Anregung hätte ich allerdings:
Wenn Ihr schon Wakü-Berichte bringt, wäre es dann nicht schöner, bei den Graka-Tests zu vermerken, ob die PCBs im Referenzdesign sind? Schließlich möchten einige User ja umrüsten. Wäre eine tolle Sache. Besonders beim tahiti LE wäre es ja interessant, ob Referenz, 7870 oder 79XX PCB.......

Aber trotzdem: Super! Weiter so!

Euer Nobbi77


----------



## ravenhearth (2. Februar 2013)

Ich finde es amüsant, dass die Vollversionen immer so überschwänglich beworben werden; "Arcania: Gothic 4 - Der Rollenspielknaller"
Naja, ist eben Werbung. Ansonsten sehr schöne Ausgabe, wird gekauft.


----------



## BikeRider (2. Februar 2013)

Mein Heft ist noch nicht da


----------



## _VFB_ (2. Februar 2013)

Mein Heft lag heute schon im Briefkasten  
Ich finde diese Ausgabe ist sehr gelungen. Vorallem haben mich der Spielen am Tv, der OC-Pc und den 3.0 USB-Stick Artikel interessiert. Allerdings versteh ich nicht so ganz wieso die USB-Sticks sooo Teuer sind. Für das Geld eines 64 GB Sticks kann man sich fast ne 128 Gb SSD kaufen. Die würde auch in die meisten Hosentaschen passen. 
Was ich zudem auch nicht Verstehe ist warum ihr wenn ihr Headsets testet zwar immer daneben schreibt das es sich lohnt aus P/L Sicht ein Kopfhörer+Micro zu kaufen, aber nie einen Kopfhörer+Micro zum Vergleich testet.

Edit: Achja. Ich hab noch ne Frage zum OC-PC. Wie warm wurde den die CPU und die GPU mit der Wasserkühlung? Das hat mir bei dem Test gefehlt.


----------



## Haxti (3. Februar 2013)

Hmm wollte das ePaper mal testen. Aber die Kiosk-App ist nicht für das SGS2 freigegeben und laut den Bewertungen sollte man da wohl auch lieber nichts kaufen. Dann muss ich wohl doch wieder in die Stadt fahren, nachdem unser lokaler Kiosk nur noch Klatschzeitschriften da hat 

Wieso ist die eZeitschrift teurer als das Magazin?


----------



## PCGH_Marco (3. Februar 2013)

Haxti schrieb:


> Hmm wollte das ePaper mal testen. Aber die Kiosk-App ist nicht für das SGS2 freigegeben und laut den Bewertungen sollte man da wohl auch lieber nichts kaufen. Dann muss ich wohl doch wieder in die Stadt fahren, nachdem unser lokaler Kiosk nur noch Klatschzeitschriften da hat
> 
> Wieso ist die eZeitschrift teurer als das Magazin?



Sollte auch 3,99 Euro kosten, genau wie Magazin. Ich habe die Pubbles-App (https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.newscope.pubbles&hl=de) auf meinem Android-Gerät, funktioniert besser, als die Bewertungen es vermuten lassen.


----------



## Haxti (3. Februar 2013)

PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Sollte auch 3,99 Euro kosten, genau wie Magazin. Ich habe die Pubbles-App (https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.newscope.pubbles&hl=de) auf meinem Android-Gerät, funktioniert besser, als die Bewertungen es vermuten lassen.


 
Stimmt beim Preis hatte ich mich verguckt. Ich hab mich auf die verlinkte iKiosk App bezogen, die nicht kompatibel ist. Bewertungstechnisch nehmen die sich allerdings nichts. Vielleicht teste ichs dann doch mal


----------



## JackBauer006 (3. Februar 2013)

Gestern das Heft bekommen...da war die Freude wieder groß!

Allerdings kam schnell die Ernüchterung:

Arcania Gothik 4 installiert und gleich spielen wollen...
dann folgende Fehlermeldung:     "Arcania funktioniert nicht mehr"
und schwups schließt sich das Programm wieder :'(

Was kann das sein?

Ich benutze Windows 8 Pro x64 und das Spiel ist auf ner SSD installiert...System ist gerade mal 2 Wochen alt und alle Treiber sind aktuell.

Ich hoffe jemand weiß da einen Rat woran es liegen könnte

*Edit:*

Habe das Problem nach langem ausprobieren lösen können:
Die Windows Soundeinstellungen waren schuld...das Spiel startet nicht, wenn die Audioausgabe auf mehr als 48000Hz und 16bit gestellt ist...ich hatte 96kHz und 24bit. Eine Korrektur ließ Gothik ohne Probleme starten


----------



## Excalibur0177 (3. Februar 2013)

Hab die Ausgabe gestern schon bekomnen und natürlich direkt auf die Couch und aufgemacht.
Doch beim Durchlesen des Editorials habe ich mich glatt geärgert!!!

Die Vorschau auf Heft 150... Ihr bringt den Rollenspielknüller RIESEN! 
Also ich hätte mich ja echt gefreut, aber ich hab mir letztens extra wegen Risen eine PC GAMES gekauft, wo es schon als Vollversion beilag...
Leute... was soll der Quatsch? 
Warum bringt ihr nicht die Games in der gleichen Ausgabe? 
PCGH und PCG sitzen doch Quasi Tür an Tür...
Somit war der PCG-Kauf eine Fehlinvestition...
Ok, so haben die Kollegen eine Ausgabe mehr verauft...
Übrigens bin ich auf die gleiche Art und Weise zu 2x Gothic 3 gekommen 
Wann kommt Risen 2 ins Heft, das man sich vorbereiten kann? (  )


----------



## Excalibur0177 (3. Februar 2013)

@Jack: Wird wohl des grauenvolle 8er sein


----------



## M4xw0lf (3. Februar 2013)

JackBauer006 schrieb:


> Gestern das Heft bekommen...da war die Freude wieder groß!
> 
> Allerdings kam schnell die Ernüchterung:
> 
> ...


 
PCGH möchte dich vor dem unglaublichen Schmu bewahren, der völlig zu Unrecht den Namen Gothic trägt!


----------



## Homerclon (4. Februar 2013)

Ui, tatsächlich Arcania drauf, dann hat es sich ja gelohnt bei der VV-Abstimmung dafür zu stimmen.
Arcania direkt zu kaufen ist es mir nämlich nicht wert, zumindest nicht zum aktuellen Preis. 



ravenhearth schrieb:


> Ich finde es amüsant, dass die Vollversionen immer so überschwänglich beworben werden; "Arcania: Gothic 4 - Der Rollenspielknaller"
> Naja, ist eben Werbung. Ansonsten sehr schöne Ausgabe, wird gekauft.


 Wird wohl Voraussetzung von den Publisher sein.



Excalibur0177 schrieb:


> Die Vorschau auf Heft 150... Ihr bringt den Rollenspielknüller RIESEN!
> Also ich hätte mich ja echt gefreut, aber ich hab mir letztens extra wegen Risen eine PC GAMES gekauft, wo es schon als Vollversion beilag...
> Leute... was soll der Quatsch?


Kannst eigentlich immer davon ausgehen, das innerhalb der nächsten Monaten die Vollversion, die der PCG beilag, auch in die PCGH kommt.



> Wann kommt Risen 2 ins Heft, das man sich vorbereiten kann? (  )


Ich denke nicht das es dieses Jahr schon soweit ist. Wobei ich mich auch darüber freuen würde. 



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> PCGH möchte dich vor dem unglaublichen Schmu bewahren, der völlig zu Unrecht den Namen Gothic trägt!


 Hat für mich noch nie zu Gothic gehört, und wird es sicherlich nach dem (an)spielen sich auch nicht ändern.


----------



## Marcimoto (5. Februar 2013)

Also ich habe haargenau das gleiche Problem wie JackBauer 006 
Gothic 4 installiert, gestartet, exe funktioniert nicht mehr.
Deinstalliert, neu installiert, gleiches Problem...

Ich hab die verschiedensten Kompatibilitätsmodi ausprobiert und als Admin ausgeführt. Nix hat geholfen.
Da ich Win 7 Pro 64 Bit habe und kein Win 8, wie JackBauer 006 kanns ja kaum am Betriebssystem liegen. Und so neu wie das Spiel ist ja auch nicht an der 64 Bit Version.
Könnt ihr mir (/uns) helfen? Wäre echt hilfreich! 

Edit: habe jetzt erst den Edit von JackBauer006 entdeckt ^^
Probier ich gleich mal aus


----------



## Klarostorix (5. Februar 2013)

Schöne Ausgabe, besonders der 4K-Kram gefällt mir


----------



## Somik (6. Februar 2013)

Liebe Redaktion !!

Ich hab das Abo jetzt deutlich über 10 Jahre. Klar gefällt mir Euer Magazin    --- ABER ---

Seit Ihr die Seitennummern der jeweiligen Coverthemen auf der Titelseite gecancelt habt, (damit in der Trafik MEHR verkauft wird??, weil wen das suchen nicht freut? funktioniert eh nicht aber anderes Thema....)

bin ich regelmäßig genervt, wenn ich die gesammelten Hefte aufschlage, was durch div Hardwarekäufe in letzter Zeit oftmals notwendig war, und mir dann mühsam im Inhaltsverzeichnis die COVERARTIKEL raussuchen muß die ich brauche (Vorzugsweise schmökere ich eben die großen Tests die auf der Titelseite stehen. ) Und daß dann noch mehrmals, weil ich meine Systeme sorgfältig zusammenstelle

Das nervt, und streßt. Bin nicht der einzige, war hier schonmal zu lesen. Wo bleibt hier die Leserfreundlichkeit??. Die Marketingmaßnahmen (notwendigerweise klar?) sind ohnehin anhand sich ewig wiederholender Überschriften und anderer reißerischer Gestaltungen für meinen Geschmack mehr als ausgereizt.

Wenn sich das nicht ändert, ziehe ich ernsthaft in Erwägung aus dem Abo auszusteigen. Suchen kann nämlich google besser.

Verschiedene Zeitschriften haben mit diesem System bereits experimentiert, um anschließend wieder zur Kundenfreundlichkeit zurückzufinden.

Ich hoffe dieser Wunsch geht in Erfüllung. Ansonsten eben 
GOOGLE

PS : In den Jahren 2009 bis mitte 2012 hatte ich mal totale PC Pause, das abo dennoch weiterbezogen, die Hefte gesammelt, um jederzeit auf einen aktuellen Stand zurückzufinden. Auf die bequeme Art eben.
Genau das hat jetzt keinen Sinn mehr. Nach etlichen Monaten wenn ein Kauf anstehe in 8 Heften die COVERTHEMEN zu suchen


----------



## PCGH_Marco (6. Februar 2013)

Hallo Somik,

danke fürs Feedback. Ich starte einen Quickpoll und falls noch mehr Leser deiner Meinung sind, kommen die Seitenzahlen wieder.

Marco


----------



## Somik (6. Februar 2013)

Liebe Redaktion

HERZLICHEN DANK für die Reaktion !! (schöner Reim ,) Bin gespannt auf das Ergebnis. Ich denke die Die Seitenzahlen kommen wieder. (hoffentlich)
Schaun wir mal.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (6. Februar 2013)

Hat mir bis jetzt gut gefallen die neue Ausgabe,bin extra Heute bei dem Extremwetter ,vor der Arbeit mit dem Fahrrad an der
Tankstelle vorbeigefahren. 
Hat sich aber gelohnt,alleine wegen dem Mincraft-Bench Special.Ihr hättet vlt. noch konkreter auf einzelne verbesserungen eingehen können.Zb. ob man nur in Java die Rammenge angeben muß oder ob man noch eine Batch Datei erstellen muß
(So schritt für schritt).
Die Cpu übersicht fand ich auch sehr intressant.Des weiteren find ich Berichte über zukünftige oder neuste Hardware interresant,zb. 4000 Pixel Monitore.
Der Headsetbericht war nicht mein Ding,wegen der Preisklasse.Schmerzgrenze 30-50 €(zb. Creative Fatal1ty(fetter klang Gutes Micro,abnehmbar,Guter Tragekompfor für ca 30-35€)
Macht weiter so

Ps. :läßt sich eventuell Henner Schröder zurückwerben??Ich hab mich immer so über seine Videos amüsiert??


----------



## Jackey555 (7. Februar 2013)

*Alternatives Tstsystem Effiziens 03/2013*

Hallo,

zunächst mal begrüße ich es, dass ein Wunsch der Leser berücksichtigt wurde und ein alternatives Testvefahren für CPU-Kühler erprobt wurde. 

Ich muss mich jedoch über die Testmethodik wundern. Es wurde ja die Zalman MFC 3 als Lüftersteuerung verwendet und manuell (!) die Drehzahl angepasst. Dabei wurde kritisiert, wie schwer es sei, die CPU Tmepratur auf einen bestimmten Wert zu bekommen. Ich kann es kaum glauben, dass ein PCGH Redakteur damit beauftragt wurde stundenlang an Rädchen zu drehen, bis die geeignete Drehzahl für die gewünschte Temperatur gefunden wurde. 

Wieso wurde nicht einfach eine "richtige" Steuerung wie der T-Balancer BigNG genommen? Ich besitze diesen schon seit Jahren. Hierbei ist es möglich eine Zieltemperatur einzustellen. Die Lüftersteurerung passt dann völlig automatisch die Drehzahl an, ohne rumgetüftel und ausprobieren. Da die mitgelieferten Temperatursensoren, oder externe Sensoren im allgemeinen ungenau sind sollte man sich mit einem Plugin helfen, von denen es ja einige gibt (Speedfan plugin o.ä.). Somit wäre eine völlig automatische justierung unter berücksichtigen der internen Sensoren möglich.

Wäre nett wenn sich jemand hierzu äußern würde.


----------



## bootzeit (7. Februar 2013)

Na supi, daß Spiel funktioniert bei mir nicht. Irgendein Fehler  . Ganz großes Kino echt .

Edit-> Der Tip von JackBauer006 funktioniert. Unbedingt auf 48000 Hz und 16 bit stellen im Soundtreiber. Hätte die Redaktion ja vielleicht mal im Arcania Artikel vermerken können !!!


----------



## Zero-11 (7. Februar 2013)

bootzeit schrieb:


> Na supi, daß Spiel funktioniert bei mir nicht. Irgendein Fehler  . Ganz großes Kino echt .
> 
> Edit-> Der Tip von JackBauer006 funktioniert. Unbedingt auf 48000 Hz und 16 bit stellen im Soundtreiber. Hätte die Redaktion ja vielleicht mal im Arcania Artikel vermerken können !!!



Es kommt noch besser nachdem die Höhle eingestürzt ist hab ich den Totalen Grafikfehler alles strahlt weiss. (Patch 1.10)


----------



## GreatDay (8. Februar 2013)

Auf Seite 11 handelt es sich bei den Bildern um Fallout New Vegas und nicht, wie geschrieben, um Fallout 3^^

Ansonsten gefällt mir die Ausgabe


----------



## bootzeit (8. Februar 2013)

Zero-11 schrieb:


> Es kommt noch besser nachdem die Höhle eingestürzt ist hab ich den Totalen Grafikfehler alles strahlt weiss. (Patch 1.10)


 
Diesen Fehler kann ich nicht bestätigen, zumindestens nicht mit meiner Radeon HD5850 und dem Catalyst 13.1 WHQL. Liegt es evtl. an deiner Intel Onboardgrafik  ??


----------



## ruessl1 (8. Februar 2013)

Kann man als Ösi die PCGH nicht übers IPad lesen?
Im iKiosk find ich keine PCGH,und über Pubbles bekommt Mans nur in DE.
Wollte mir gerne auch ein Heftabo nach AT bestellen,geht das?,und kommt man dann auch in Genuss einer Prämie?


----------



## Zero-11 (8. Februar 2013)

bootzeit schrieb:


> Diesen Fehler kann ich nicht bestätigen, zumindestens nicht mit meiner Radeon HD5850 und dem Catalyst 13.1 WHQL. Liegt es evtl. an deiner Intel Onboardgrafik  ??



Hab die Geforce GT430 eingebaut um zu Zocken  Leiser Rechner adieu.


----------



## ruessl1 (9. Februar 2013)

Bin doch in iKiosk fündig geworden,endlich keine Zeitschriftensammlung mehr Zuhause.


----------



## GrossKopp (9. Februar 2013)

Auch ich kann ARCANIA nicht installieren. Habe es 3 mal versucht und 3 mal brach die Installation ab.
Audio EIgenschaften habe ich angepasst, doch ohne Erfolg.
Fehlermeldungs-Screenshot : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kopier-Fehler in Datei "datablocks1.pak". CRC Fehler.
Die DVD habe ich gereinigt - ohne Erfolg.

Sitze nun schon über 1 Std an der Installation ... nicht so schön.


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. Februar 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Schöne Ausgabe, besonders der 4K-Kram gefällt mir


 
Die ppi-Vergleichsbilder auf Seite 19 bringen mich fast zum Weinen - ich will Pixeldichte! Viiiieel!  

Das Heft hab ich mir jetzt übrigens gekauft - im Briefkasten ist die ganze Woche nichts angekommen... ich muss mich mit dem Aboshop mal in Verbindung setzen, was da los ist 

Und der erste bööööse Fehler ist übrigens schon auf Seite 11 - das abgebildete Spiel ist Fallout New Vegas, nicht 3. Tss tss tss...


----------



## oneofone (9. Februar 2013)

Ich wollte mir vorhin das Vedeo hinter diesem Link angucken:
"DVD:\02 Specials\Begleitmaterial Radeon-Praxis (Ambient Occlusion)\PCGH_032013_AmbientOcclusion_5MBit.mp4.lnk"

Aber leider war hinter dem Ziel nichts zu finden:
"\\disc\Daten\PC-GAMESHARDWARE\PC Games Hardware DVD-ROM 03-2013\03 Redaktionsvideos\PCGH_032013_AmbientOcclusion_5MBit.mp4"

bin dann hier doch noch fündig geworden:
"DVD:\03 Redaktionsvideos\PCGH_03-2013_AmbientOcclusion_5MBit.mp4"

Da hat die QC wohl verpennt.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (9. Februar 2013)

Bei der PC -Games Version von Arcania klappte Instalation und Spielverlauf Einwandfrei.
Core i7 920,Asus HD 6950 Direct Cu^^.
Nur die Caraktäre fand ich so Häßlich(im vergleich zu Skyrim),das ich keine Lust mehr drauf hatte .


----------



## KonterSchock (9. Februar 2013)

Naja stand heut im real und überlegte Sie mir zu kaufen, aber griff lieber zur Com! pcgh Zeitschriften könnten mal billiger werden, die Spiele sind meistens 0815. Und jedes mal über CPU und Grafik Karten Test zu berichten,nervt mich persönlich auch, ab und mal ja aber bei jeder Ausgabe?


----------



## GrossKopp (9. Februar 2013)

Na das war ja wohl nix. Meine DVD ist defekt. Habe ebend noch mal versucht von der Heft-DVD ein ISO Image anzulegen um damit eine erneute installation von ARCANIA zu probieren. Das Programm "ALCOHOL 120%" brach den Versuch aber 2x in Folge ab. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da ist wohl die DVD schrott. Und nu ? Woher krieg ich jetzt ne funktionierende ?

Hatte vorher auch mal versucht den ARCANIA Ordner von der DVD auf die Festplatte zu kopieren - auch da brach der Versuch ab.


----------



## hodenbussard (9. Februar 2013)

Komisch,ich habe keinerlei Probleme mit Samplingrate 96khz und 24bit in den Soundeinstellungen.Läuft rund 
Kann aber auch an meinen Schätzchen liegen *alt aber bezahlt* 

Ich fand den 4K Artikel Klasse,ich zocke bevorzugt in 2880x1620.Was ist das dann ? 3K ?


----------



## Gandalf der blaue (10. Februar 2013)

Ich hätte mal ne Frage zu der Sapphire HD 7870 XT: Im Heft steht dass man mit Trixx die Spannung senken kann, was bei den Anderen bisher getesteten Tahiti LE Karten ja nicht ging. Hat mal wer getestet wieviel man da unter Last einsparen kann? Weil die sonst von der Lautstärke, vom Idle-verbrauch her und der Spieleleistung ziemlich gut aussieht.

mfg 
Gandalf der blaue

Edit: Ach und wieso schneiden die Grafikkarten von AMD bei Starcraft II und Skyrim so schlecht ab im Vergleich mit denen von Nvidia?


----------



## Homerclon (10. Februar 2013)

GrossKopp schrieb:


> Na das war ja wohl nix. Meine DVD ist defekt. Habe ebend noch mal versucht von der Heft-DVD ein ISO Image anzulegen um damit eine erneute installation von ARCANIA zu probieren. Das Programm "ALCOHOL 120%" brach den Versuch aber 2x in Folge ab.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 An den Verlag wenden, die schicken dir eine neue. (Bei den alten Hüllen stand das noch direkt mit drauf.)

Da ich hier zufällig eine ältere PCGH-DVD liegen habe:


> Die DVD läuft nicht? Kein Problem! Schicken Sie eine E-Mail mit ihrer genauen Anschrift (Name, Straße, Wohnort, PLZ) und der Ausgabennummer (z.b. Ausgabe 03/2013) unter dem Betreff "PC Games Hardware DVD-Reklamation" an computec@dpv.de


----------



## Rainbowdancer (10. Februar 2013)

Mich würde interessieren, ob man die Vollversion Arcania - Gothic 4 noch mit den erschienen 4 Patches versorgen sollte/muss oder ob diese bereits integriert wurden. Auf der offiziellen Spieleseite ist nämlich von einem Autopatcher die Rede, der hier bei dieser Version offensichtlich nicht enthalten ist bzw verwendet wird. Die interne Version der arcania.exe wird als 1.0.0.0 ausgegeben - der letzte Patch soll Version 1.1.0.1433 melden.


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2013)

Ich habe eine Frage zum OC PC ab Seite 80.
Ihr erreicht beim Cinebench einen Wert von 9,3 Punkte. Dabei taktet die CPU mit 4,6GHz.
Ich habe mit einem i7 3770k den Wert ebenfalls erreichen wollen und habe meinen i7 3770k -- ich habe einen recht guten liegen -- ebenfalls auf 4.6GHz getaktet und den Cinebench durchlaufen lassen.
Ich bin aber nur auf 8,6 Punkte gekommen. 
Woher kommt jetzt die Differenz auf euren Wert zu Stande? Liegt es nur am RAM?
Denn ich habe ein Ares Kit mit 2x8GB 1866MHz benutzt.
Oder bestimmen noch andere Faktoren wie ein frisch installiertes OS ohne extra Programme den Benchmarkwert?


----------



## micsterni14 (10. Februar 2013)

Rainbowdancer schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren, ob man die Vollversion Arcania - Gothic 4 noch mit den erschienen 4 Patches versorgen sollte/muss oder ob diese bereits integriert wurden. Auf der offiziellen Spieleseite ist nämlich von einem Autopatcher die Rede, der hier bei dieser Version offensichtlich nicht enthalten ist bzw verwendet wird. Die interne Version der arcania.exe wird als 1.0.0.0 ausgegeben - der letzte Patch soll Version 1.1.0.1433 melden.


 

Würde mich auch brennend interessieren! Wobei es mich sehr wundert, da sonst immer Patches bzw sowieso die aktuellste Version beiligt

mfg, schönen Sonntag!


Edit...ok, Problem sitzt vor dem PC..auch heute bei mir 

Einfach International version (English, French, Italian, German, Spanish) von hier https://support.securom.com/pop_arcania.html
 installieren. Ist die offline activation. Spiel danach NICHT starten.

Dann letzten Patch installieren ( http://www.worldofgothic.de/dl/download_452.htm ), hierbei aber aufpassen! Den Dateiordnerpfad im Baumdiagramm direkt auswählen, da automatisch ein falscher Pfad ausgewählt wird.

Evtl nochmal in den ArcaniaOrdner direkt reinschauen, ich musst zbsp noch ein paar Verzeichnisse ins Hauptverzeichnis kopieren und ersetzen, da die irgendwie flasch entpackt wurden^^

Jetzt geht alles ,Spieleversion wird über Eigenschaften( Details) der EXE datei überprüft.

Sorry for rumpöbeln ;-P


----------



## Accipiper (10. Februar 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Frage zum OC PC ab Seite 80.
> Ihr erreicht beim Cinebench einen Wert von 9,3 Punkte. Dabei taktet die CPU mit 4,6GHz.
> Ich habe mit einem i7 3770k den Wert ebenfalls erreichen wollen und habe meinen i7 3770k -- ich habe einen recht guten liegen -- ebenfalls auf 4.6GHz getaktet und den Cinebench durchlaufen lassen.
> Ich bin aber nur auf 8,6 Punkte gekommen.
> ...


 

Nun, der Cinebench ist nicht so stark vom RAM abhängig. Das dürfte nicht der Grund für den großen Unterschied machen. Das OS ist hier viel wichtiger. Im Artikel war das gerade frisch aufgesetzt und ich habe den Bench gerade mal bei mir privat laufen lassen mit anderen Programmen offen bei 3770K @ 4,3 GHz hab ich 8,64 Punkte. Ich denke der Unterschied liegt eher da. Mein RAM läuft mit DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24 1T.


----------



## GrossKopp (10. Februar 2013)

@Homerclon

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe. Habe dem Verlag eine Email geschickt.

Gruß vom,
GrossKopp


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (10. Februar 2013)

Cinebench läuft in der 64-Bit-Version auf einem 64-Bit-OS merklich flotter. Vielleicht spielte das ja auch eine Rolle.


----------



## Koyote (11. Februar 2013)

Mal ne dumme Frage, auf der 1. Seite steht Ja, dass es in der nächsten Ausgabe Risen gibt. 
Bekomme ich das auch als Käufer der 3,99 Euro Schluckervariante oder gibts das nur in der DVD Ausgabe?


----------



## Wortakrobat (11. Februar 2013)

Sehr schöne Ausgabe mal wieder - das Spiel hätte jedoch weg fallen können - hab es nun aber zumindestens noch an einen Pubertierenden Abnehmer abgeben können der sich gefreut hat... 

Besonders ansehnlich ist sowohl das Video als auch der Artikel über die Wakü... schöne runde Sache. 

Aber insgesamt mnal wieder zufrieden das ich sie mir gekauft habe....


----------



## Homerclon (11. Februar 2013)

Koyote schrieb:


> Mal ne dumme Frage, auf der 1. Seite steht Ja, dass es in der nächsten Ausgabe Risen gibt.
> Bekomme ich das auch als Käufer der 3,99 Euro Schluckervariante oder gibts das nur in der DVD Ausgabe?


 Vollversionen waren bisher doch immer nur bei der DVD-Variante dabei. Selbst wenn es Freeware war.

Wie sollte der Verlag das auch anders umsetzen?
Risen nutzt kein Steam, so das man einfach ein Code ins Heft drucken könnte. (Erst bei Risen 2.)


----------



## M4xw0lf (11. Februar 2013)

Koyote schrieb:


> Mal ne dumme Frage, auf der 1. Seite steht Ja, dass es in der nächsten Ausgabe Risen gibt.
> Bekomme ich das auch als Käufer der 3,99 Euro Schluckervariante oder gibts das nur in der DVD Ausgabe?


 
Natürlich nur in der DVD-Ausgabe. Vermutlich bekommst du Risen aber auch so schnell nicht wieder für 1,31€


----------



## criss vaughn (11. Februar 2013)

Starke Ausgabe - obwohl mir jede gefällt  Allen voran 4K-Gaming, CPU-Massentest, WaKü-OC und Test der neuen Budget-Grafikkarten fand / finde ich sehr sehr spannend .. weiter so PCGH, ihr rockt!


----------



## OctoCore (11. Februar 2013)

Homerclon schrieb:


> Vollversionen waren bisher doch immer nur bei der DVD-Variante dabei. Selbst wenn es Freeware war.
> 
> Wie sollte der Verlag das auch anders umsetzen?
> Risen nutzt kein Steam, so das man einfach ein Code ins Heft drucken könnte. (Erst bei Risen 2.)



Hm... Quellcode zum Abtippen auf den letzten Seiten. 
Wie in guten alten "Happy Computer"-Zeiten.


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2013)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Cinebench läuft in der 64-Bit-Version auf einem 64-Bit-OS merklich flotter. Vielleicht spielte das ja auch eine Rolle.


 
Muss ich erwähnen dass ich selbstverständlich auch die 64bit Version auf einem 64bit OS benutzt habe?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (11. Februar 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Muss ich erwähnen dass ich selbstverständlich auch die 64bit Version auf einem 64bit OS benutzt habe?


Wenn du uns fragst, wie eine Differenz gegenüber unseren Benchmark-Ergebnissen zustande kommt, ist das hilfreich. 

9,3 Punkte bei 4,6 GHz sind allerdings ein vernünftiger Wert. Für einen normalen i7-3770K (3,7 GHz Turbo @ 4 Kerne) haben wir mit DDR3-1600-RAM unter Win 7 64 Bit 7,52 Punkte ermittelt. Eine Übertaktung auf 4,6 GHz entspricht ausgehend vom Turbo-Takt 3,7 GHz einer Übertaktung um 24,3 Prozent. Schlägt man diesen Prozentwert auf 7,52 Punkte drauf, landet man bei 9,35 Punkten. 9,3 Punkte sind realistisch, da die theoretische Mehrleistung in der Praxis nicht 100-prozentig ankommt, schnellerer Arbeitsspeicher beim OC-PC hin oder her. RAM hat bei Cinebench keinen so großen Einfluss, der 0,7 Punkte Differenz erklären würde.

Vergleiche am besten mal, ob du bei Standard-Settings (3,5 GHz Basistakt, 3,7 GHz 4-Kern-Turbo, 3,9 GHz 1-Kern-Turbo) unsere Index-Ergebnisse (7,52 Punkte x-CPU, 1,66 Punkte 1-CPU) erreichst. Falls nein, bremst irgendwas dein System generell. Falls ja, ist die OC-Konfiguration wahrscheinlich die Ursache. Instabilität oder Überhitzung/Throttling könnten beispielsweise für die etwas verminderte Leistung sorgen. In dem Fall ist es einen Versuch wert, ob die Skalierung etwa bei 4,0 und 4,3 GHz (mit gesenkter Kernspannung) normal ausfällt.


----------



## sfc (11. Februar 2013)

Ein _schreckliches_ Heft. Ich wollte eigentlich nur fünf Minuten mal eben reingucken, was es Neues gibt, und bin dann wieder zwei Stunden drin hängen geblieben. Dabei hatte ich eigentlich noch was vor. Wie macht ihr das nur jede Ausgabe wieder so spannend?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (11. Februar 2013)

... und die haben dich echt so lange ungestört im Kiosk schmökern lassen? *SCNR*



Threshold schrieb:


> Muss ich erwähnen dass ich selbstverständlich auch die 64bit Version auf einem 64bit OS benutzt habe?


 
Wenn du es getan hättest, hättest du mir meinen Post und diese Antwort und dir deinen Post erspart.


----------



## Gravedigger (11. Februar 2013)

Mein Arcania funktioniert auch nicht (Win 7/64)  startet einfach nicht, keine Meldung kein gar nichts. Gibts schon irgendwelche Erkenntnisse?


----------



## sfc (11. Februar 2013)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> ... und die haben dich echt so lange ungestört im Kiosk schmökern lassen? *SCNR*



Nö, das bringt mir immer der Postbote. Kam halt genau in dem Moment, wo ich eigentlich weg wollte.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (12. Februar 2013)

Hab seit Samstag auch die 3/13 und mir hat besonders gut der Artikel zu den 70 CPUs im Vergleich gefallen, weil ich so meine ältere C2Q 6600 endlich mal wieder einen direkten Vergleich mit aktuelle Hardware stellen konnte.
Beim Artikel über die Z77-Boards weckte meine Lust auf mehr Z77- Boards, egal ob ATX, ITX, eATX etcpp. Ein Überblick über die besten Vertreter jeder Klasse wäre interessant, egal ob Zotac Z77-ITX-WIFI, Gigabyte G1.Sniper 3 oder Asrock Z77 Extreme4.


----------



## Conqi (13. Februar 2013)

Die erste PCGH, die ich mir gekauft habe. Bei uns hatten sie leider nur die DVD-Version (Arcania ist so ein Gurken-Spiel, aber egal). Insbesondere das Special über GPU-Architekturen fand ich sehr spannend, hab da neulich noch mit einem Kollegen drüber gefachsimpelt, jetzt gibts noch mehr Wissen zum Angeben. In eine ähnliche Kerbe schlug dann ja auch das CPU-Special, da ging es ja auch um die Vergleiche der einzelnen Architekturen. Gerade solche Fach-Artikel findet man auf den meisten Internetseiten ja nicht so oft. Sowas wie "12 Grafikkarten im Test" oder "Z77-Mainboards getestet" ist zwar auch lesenswert, aber gerade die technischen Sachen finde ich interessant. Gern mehr davon und ich überlege mir das mit den Abo


----------



## SoF (13. Februar 2013)

Fand den kleinen Bericht übers RoG-Event (Seite 72/73) und den CPU-Megatest sehr gelungen


----------



## Norkzlam (13. Februar 2013)

Für eine Werbeanzeige war der Bericht auf S 72/73 echt gut.


----------



## SoF (13. Februar 2013)

72 > 73 
-> klingt unlogisch, ist aber so...


----------



## PCGH_Reinhard (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alternatives Tstsystem Effiziens 03/2013*



Jackey555 schrieb:


> Ich muss mich jedoch über die Testmethodik wundern. Es wurde ja die Zalman MFC 3 als Lüftersteuerung verwendet und manuell (!) die Drehzahl angepasst. Dabei wurde kritisiert, wie schwer es sei, die CPU Tmepratur auf einen bestimmten Wert zu bekommen.


 
Während der Vorbereitung zum Artikel habe ich viel Zeit damit verbracht, eine Lüftersteuerung aufzutreiben, die genau das beherrscht. Allerdings war keine Steuerung zu finden, die im Zusammenhang mit der gesuchten Fähigkeit genannt wurde. Auch wurde die Fähigkeit bei keiner Lüftersteuerung, die ich mir angesehen habe, aktiv beworben. Das liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass diese Anforderung schlicht zu speziell ist, und kaum nachgefragt wird. In der Praxis ergibt eine solche Fähigkeit normalerweise ja wenig Sinn.

Das Fazit zur alternativen Testmethode beeinflusst das aber nicht: Die weit gravierenderen Mängel wie die nicht ermittelte Maximalleistung des Kühlers, die erhöhte Ungenauigkeit aufgrund der nur indirekten Regelbarkeit der CPU-Temperatur, sowie die fehlende Normierbarkeit auf eine bestimmte Umgebungstemperatur bleiben erhalten. Der Aufwand der Messung wird jedoch reduziert. Für den Hinweis auf die T-Balancer bigNG bedanke ich mich aber. Falls nochmals eine solche spezielle Regelung notwendig sein sollte, werde ich dankbar auf diese Lüftersteuerung zurückgreifen.


----------



## Jackey555 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alternatives Tstsystem Effiziens 03/2013*



PCGH_Reinhard schrieb:


> Während der Vorbereitung zum Artikel habe ich viel Zeit damit verbracht, eine Lüftersteuerung aufzutreiben, die genau das beherrscht. Allerdings war keine Steuerung zu finden, die im Zusammenhang mit der gesuchten Fähigkeit genannt wurde. Auch wurde die Fähigkeit bei keiner Lüftersteuerung, die ich mir angesehen habe



Der T-Balancer ist DIE Lüftersteuerung. Er kann alles, und sollte wirklich auch bei PCGH Verwendung finden. Das Ding wird auch hier im Forum immer empfohlen, sobald eine in allen Belangen anpassbare Steuerung nötig ist.



PCGH_Reinhard schrieb:


> Das Fazit zur alternativen Testmethode  beeinflusst das aber nicht: Die weit gravierenderen Mängel wie die nicht  ermittelte Maximalleistung des Kühlers


Ist eine einfache  Messung, die man noch hinzufügen könnte. Es spricht ja nichts dagegen  den Lüfter auch mal mit Standart sowie Referenzlüftern @ max. und  normiert laufen zu lassen.



PCGH_Reinhard schrieb:


> die erhöhte Ungenauigkeit aufgrund der nur indirekten Regelbarkeit der CPU-Temperatur,


Die Methodik ist exakt so genau, wie die internen Sensoren. Auf diese hat jedoch keine Messmethodik Einfluss.



PCGH_Reinhard schrieb:


> sowie die fehlende Normierbarkeit auf eine bestimmte  Umgebungstemperatur bleiben erhalten.



Den Punkt muss man  stehen lassen. Der Raum müsste tatsächlich eine Klimaanlage besitzen,  die eine konstante Temperatur ermöglicht. Ganz so exotisch ist das heutzutage auch nicht mehr. Das Problem wird jedoch durch  einen einfachen Test @ Maximaldrehzahl und normierten Werten  weitestgehend relativiert, da so eine grundsätzliche Vergleichbarkeit  gegeben wäre.



PCGH_Reinhard schrieb:


> Der Aufwand der Messung wird jedoch reduziert.



Darum ging es mir



PCGH_Reinhard schrieb:


> Für  den Hinweis auf die T-Balancer bigNG bedanke ich mich aber. Falls  nochmals eine solche spezielle Regelung notwendig sein sollte, werde ich  dankbar auf diese Lüftersteuerung zurückgreifen.


 
Bitte


----------



## PCGH_Reinhard (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alternatives Tstsystem Effiziens 03/2013*



Jackey555 schrieb:


> Der T-Balancer ist DIE Lüftersteuerung. Er kann alles, und sollte wirklich auch bei PCGH Verwendung finden.


Da für das aktuelle Testsystem eine Lüftersteuerung ausreichend ist, die das Einstellen von Drehzahlen beherrscht, hatten wir dafür noch keinen Bedarf. Das war auch nur ein einmaliger Test. Sollten aber solche besonderen Messungen noch einmal vorkommen, werden wir uns eine anschaffen.



Jackey555 schrieb:


> Ist eine einfache  Messung, die man noch hinzufügen könnte.



Das wird im Artikel auch so erwähnt. Auch dass wir damit aber wieder beim Messsystem landen würden, das wir aktuell verwenden. Die Maximalleistung messen wir ja schon, zusätzlich auch die Leistung bei 75 Prozent und 50 Prozent. Allerdings muss man auch den Aufwand im Auge behalten. Die gewonnene Zusatzinformation wiegt den Zeitaufwand, den man zusätzlich betreiben müsste, nicht auf: Kühlertests sind mit dem aktuellen Testsystem schon sehr zeitaufwändig. Die wichtigen Informationen sind dabei auch alle abgedeckt.



> Die Methodik ist exakt so genau, wie die internen Sensoren.


Genau das ist der Punkt. Die Temperatur kann bei Prozessoren einen Fehler von einem Digit aufweisen, was bezogen auf dem Messwert mehrere Prozent ausmachen kann. Auch die Lüftersteuerung, die sich zwischen Temperatur und der zu bestimmenden arbeitet nicht zu hundert Prozent genau. Eine weitere Fehlerquelle sind Abweichungen bei der Raumtemperatur.

Muss ich hingegen nur die Lüfterdrehzahl alleine kontrollieren ist das viel einfacher und viel genauer. Ein Artikel hierzu: Fehlerfortpflanzung



> Den Punkt muss man  stehen lassen. Der Raum müsste tatsächlich eine Klimaanlage besitzen,  die eine konstante Temperatur ermöglicht. Ganz so exotisch ist das heutzutage auch nicht mehr.



Wo wir aber wieder beim im ersten Absatz genannten Punkt wären. Die Zusatzinformation, die aus diesem Testsystem gewonnen wird, ist sehr gering, der Aufwand so zu messen hingegen groß. Außerdem bleiben wichtige Informationen unbekannt, sofern man auf Messungen verzichtet, die wir mit unserem aktuellen Testsystem so oder so vornehmen. Ich hoffe, da stimmst du mir zu.


----------



## MarsGamer (15. Februar 2013)

Hallo, 
Ich weiß, die Frage kommt etwas spät, aber: Ich hab bis heute (15.02.2013) Noch keine einzige DVD-Ausgabe der 03/2013 im Laden gesehen. Ich habe am 9.2. angefangen danach Ausschau zu halten, aber nur zwei Ausgaben ohne DVD gesehen... Deshalb die Frage: Gab es irgendwelche Lieferschwierigkeiten bei den DVDs, hab ich eine Änderung des Erscheinungs-Datums übersehen, war die Ausgabe außergewöhnlich schnell ausverkauft oder ähnliches?
Und falls es wirklich keine Ausgabe mit DVD mehr geben sollte (zumindest nicht mehr von 03/2013), gibt es dann eine Möglichkeit, sowohl Heft als auch DVD (vielleicht auch getrennt voneinander) woanders als am Kiosk (nach-)zubestellen?
Schonmal Danke im Voraus
MarsGamer


----------



## Homerclon (16. Februar 2013)

Da wird es wohl in deiner Gegend keine große Nachfrage nach der DVD-Version geben, weshalb die Händler wenige Exemplare mit DVD vorrätig haben, oder die Nachfrage war bei dieser Ausgabe höher als die bestellten Mengen der Händler.
Du könntest den Händler fragen, ob er noch eine Ausgabe hat, bzw. bestellen kann. Zeitungsgeschäfte machen das in der Regel.

Oder: Verlags-Shop, PCGH 03/13 mit DVD Einzelheftbestellung


----------



## ruessl1 (16. Februar 2013)

Kann nun auch das Pad und phone probieren,das es ja im unseren Kaff nirgends zu finden ist.


----------



## MarsGamer (18. Februar 2013)

OK, Danke. Dann muss ich mal sehen, ob ich die Ausgabe noch woanders bekomme, wenn nicht... dann hab ich halt mal eine verpasst.


----------



## Homerclon (18. Februar 2013)

MarsGamer schrieb:


> OK, Danke. Dann muss ich mal sehen, ob ich die Ausgabe noch woanders bekomme, wenn nicht... dann hab ich halt mal eine verpasst.


 Das heißt du willst sie nicht (selbst) bestellen?


----------



## MarsGamer (19. Februar 2013)

Nein, da hab ich mich wohl blöd ausgedrückt. Klar gucke ich, ob ich die Ausgabe noch über deinen Link bekommen kann (das meinte ich mit "woanders"), aber auch der gilt ja "nur so lange der Vorrat reicht". Also nochmals danke


----------



## BautznerSnef (24. Februar 2013)

[Heft-DVD]
HD Tune 2.55 gibts auch als Portable Version. (Gepackt sogar nur 148 KB klein)


----------



## longtom (6. März 2013)

Gehts nur mir so ? 
Mich beschleicht die ganzen letzten Ausgaben schon so ein deja vu Gefühl wenn ich "CPUs im Megatest" oder " Ist ihr PC schnell genug" lese


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. März 2013)

Dann hast du nur die Überschriften und nicht den Inhalt gelesen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------

